
Interview with Atari founder Nolan Bushnell - byrneseyeview
http://www.spiegel.de/international/0,1518,512798,00.html
======
danteembermage
"[Steve Jobs] did Breakout, one of my favorite games. I had the original
concept, and he did the execution of it, together with Steve Wozniak."

Wow! Is that common knowledge? That's as surprising to me as Orson Scott Card
writing the sword-fighting insults for The Secret of Monkey Island.

------
mynameishere
_I think "Grand Theft Auto" is a horrible game. It's as close to pornography
for the game business as you can get_

Wrong:

(At bottom) <http://www.seanbaby.com/nes/atari2600.htm>

<http://www.seanbaby.com/nes/egm09.htm>

------
jkush
What an odd way to start an interview.

